# Moderated threads & posts



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

May I kindly ask that if your post or thread has been sent for moderation please don't then keep posting it again and again.

The posts still get sent for moderation and I then have more posts to filter through which takes up time and slows down the process. I sometimes find the same post about 5 times. This means five times more to filter through if everyone does it and if they're the same post I might not pick up on it and then we end up with repeated posts.

I try to process the posts and threads about twice a day (circumstances allowing) so please be patient.

Thanks


----------



## Chigwellhammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Can i ask why do we have to wait for them to be processed?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chigwellhammer said:


> Can i ask why do we have to wait for them to be processed?


To make sure that arent spamming the board with sh1t I'm guessing.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chigwellhammer said:


> Can i ask why do we have to wait for them to be processed?


Because I have to approve them. A variety of posts are sent for approval as one of our many methods to reduce spam on the forum.


----------



## Chigwellhammer (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess so, Seems to be the only forum ive seen that does this


----------



## Chigwellhammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok thanks Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chigwellhammer said:


> I guess so, Seems to be the only forum ive seen that does this


We're a very big forum  More spam to keep an eye on and well, we're just really good at keeping an eye on spam unlike many other forums


----------



## Chigwellhammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok that is understandable, Thanks very much for answering my questions


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chigwellhammer said:


> Ok that is understandable, Thanks very much for answering my questions


You're welcome. Just approved some posts and saw yours there too...so they've now been approved


----------



## Chigwellhammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, Sorry if there was a couple of doubles.. At first i didnt think they was posting properly and then i read the message  lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I love this, scampo answers with this..



Sc4mp0 said:


> To make sure that arent spamming the board with sh1t I'm guessing.


and gets this reply..



Chigwellhammer said:


> I guess so, Seems to be the only forum ive seen that does this


Then Katy answers with virtually the same thing..



Katy said:


> A variety of posts are sent for approval as one of our many methods to reduce spam on the forum.


and gets this reply..



Chigwellhammer said:


> Ok thanks katy that is understandable, Thanks very much for answering my questions


 :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TG123 said:


> I love this, scampo answers with this..
> 
> and gets this reply..
> 
> ...


That's West Ham fans for ya,don't appreciate anything.


----------



## Chigwellhammer (Jan 13, 2013)

Am i missing something?.. I was just trying to understand why it is done and is it all the time.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chigwellhammer said:


> Am i missing something?.. I was just trying to understand why it is done and is it all the time.


I'm only pulling your p1sser fella.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just to let people know, all posts have now been moderated. I've been away for about 5 days and found a large number of posts were awaiting moderation which I imagine has caused some frustration. But they've now all been processed. Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Sibod (Dec 2, 2012)

Do they stop getting moderated after a you have posted a certain amount of threads/replies? I replied to a thread Friday morning and hasn't been cleared but others that have posted loads show straight away?


----------



## SwoleNerd (Dec 13, 2013)

how long does it normally take for a post to get moderated?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Katy said:


> Because I have to approve them. A variety of posts are sent for approval as one of our many methods to reduce spam on the forum.


So every post needs approval or is it just new members or what?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> So every post needs approval or is it just new members or what?


It's normally only new members, until they have made it to bronze, sometimes quicker. Also normally overnight, when the mod and admin team aren't around as much.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SwoleNerd said:


> how long does it normally take for a post to get moderated?


We don't get notifications that posts require moderation, so anything up to 24 hours, although as Katy say normally less than that.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Katy said:


> May I kindly ask that if your post or thread has been sent for moderation please don't then keep posting it again and again.
> 
> The posts still get sent for moderation and I then have more posts to filter through which takes up time and slows down the process. I sometimes find the same post about 5 times. This means five times more to filter through if everyone does it and if they're the same post I might not pick up on it and then we end up with repeated posts.
> 
> ...


i was guilty of this a lot this week....didn't realize what was actually going on an thought there was something wrong with my internet. Sorry!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> So every post needs approval or is it just new members or what?


No, not every post. It's affected by a variety if factors.



st8plz said:


> i was guilty of this a lot this week....didn't realize what was actually going on an thought there was something wrong with my internet. Sorry!


No worries  I've personally been a little less frequent with approving due to vaious commitments around Christmas so my apologies for that.


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Sharpz said:


> i was guilty of this a lot this week....didn't realize what was actually going on an thought there was something wrong with my internet. Sorry!


Ditto!! I've never known my other posts be "moderated" though?


----------



## marko2002 (Jun 22, 2014)

I know this thread is a few months old but I thought I'd post here as it's relevant rather than post a fresh one, but I'm confused as to when and why post's are sent for moderation?. I started a thread earlier today and had a few replies, then I went to respond to those people and now my reply has been sent for moderation?. I'm trying to understand why you allow me to start a thread, but not reply to it subsequently?. Thanks in advance.

Marko

NB .. Just realised this post didn't need to be moderated? Different forums, different moderation? ... don't mean to ask too many questions, just confused that's all


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

marko2002 said:


> I know this thread is a few months old but I thought I'd post here as it's relevant rather than post a fresh one, but I'm confused as to when and why post's are sent for moderation?. I started a thread earlier today and had a few replies, then I went to respond to those people and now my reply has been sent for moderation?. I'm trying to understand why you allow me to start a thread, but not reply to it subsequently?. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Marko
> 
> NB .. Just realised this post didn't need to be moderated? Different forums, different moderation? ... don't mean to ask too many questions, just confused that's all


Different threads/keywords/topics... the software looks for a range of things. @Hera and the mods won't tell you exactly what the criteria are that posts get selected because if they put that out on the open forum then it gives spammers an easy set of instructions to work around it, but common sense should say that any threads or topics related to steroids or contain links or attachments for example are more likely to go to the moderation queue than comments about whether white rice is better than brown or whether to take creatine pre or post workout and other similar fascinating and unique threads...


----------



## marko2002 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info mate, guess it's just a matter of hoping future post's don't get caught in whatever spam filters are in force


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

marko2002 said:


> Thanks for the info mate, guess it's just a matter of hoping future post's don't get caught in whatever spam filters are in force


If you post stuff that's fine then as your post count goes up then it'll stop altogether before too long... in a former life on here I used to help Hera with the admin stuff a little, and the important thing to remember is just as said in the opening post not to keep posting the same thread as that is a guarantee to slow the post approval process down a lot.


----------



## marko2002 (Jun 22, 2014)

dtlv said:


> If you post stuff that's fine then as your post count goes up then it'll stop altogether before too long... in a former life on here I used to help Hera with the admin stuff a little, and the important thing to remember is just as said in the opening post not to keep posting the same thread as that is a guarantee to slow the post approval process down a lot.


Yep, thanks again for the info, the thread in question contained a URL and I was quoting the person who posted it so I now figure that would def put my post in the moderation queue as opposed to other posts (like this one) which aren't held for moderation ... learning the ways of the board as I go :thumbup1:


----------

